# 39t Chainring - 110mm BCD



## Holdsworth (14 Apr 2012)

I am looking for a 39t chainring to replace the 34t one that adorns my Sunrace chainset. The jump between the 34 and 50 rings is too great and I wan to lessen the gap with the larger inner ring. Must have 110mm BCD (Bolt Circle Diameter) to fit my chainset.

Thanks a lot


----------



## gds58 (16 Apr 2012)

Try this link to this chainring on ebay. It's a 38 not 39 but for some reason you will not find many 39's for 110BCD. I bought one of these for my Campagnolo compact chainset which was also 50/34 and I found the 34 to be a complete waste of time and far too low geared. These particular chainrings are of nice quality and are very reasonably priced. Should be just what you need!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120680594...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_3032wt_1142


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

gds58 said:


> I bought one of these for my Campagnolo compact chainset which was also 50/34 and I found the 34 to be a complete waste of time and far too low geared.


Sounds like you needed a standard double chainset instead of a compact!

I might use that eBay link myself in the future - thanks.


----------



## gds58 (17 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like you needed a standard double chainset instead of a compact!


 
Kind of! My bike came with a compact carbon Centaur with the usual 50/34 rings and I didn't want to have to change the whole crankset. I like the 50 ring as opposed to a 52/53 that you might get on a standard chainset, but the 34 was a waste of time so a 38 or 39 made much more sense and the change from big to small and back is much smoother as well. The biggest gear of 50 x 11 is 122.7" in old money which is still bigger than the 119.2" you get from a 53 x 12 but the 50t ring makes it much more 'usable' all the time.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2012)

I can see the sense in that.

I've gone the other way on my Basso. I wanted lower gears so I have a big sprocket and a triple chainset but I don't need a _big_ big ring _and_ a _small_ small sprocket so I use a 14-28 cassette. I don't have the near-redundant 12 & 13 sprockets and instead I get a better choice of bigger sprockets and more opportunity to use the big ring.


----------



## Holdsworth (19 Apr 2012)

gds58 said:


> Try this link to this chainring on ebay. It's a 38 not 39 but for some reason you will not find many 39's for 110BCD. I bought one of these for my Campagnolo compact chainset which was also 50/34 and I found the 34 to be a complete waste of time and far too low geared. These particular chainrings are of nice quality and are very reasonably priced. Should be just what you need!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120680594...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_3032wt_1142


 
I noticed that Spa Cycles sell 110mm BCD rings but not in the 39t size, they only sell 38 and 40t chainrings for £14 inclusive of postage but not 39t for some reason. Would a single tooth either way affect things much? I was only posting on here to see if anyone had a 39t ring knocking about.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Apr 2012)

A single tooth won't make much difference on a chainring. Personally, I'd go for the 38T rather than the 40T, to give a fractionally lower bottom gear, but there's not that much difference TBH.


----------



## simon.r (19 Apr 2012)

Holdsworth said:


> Would a single tooth either way affect things much? I was only posting on here to see if anyone had a 39t ring knocking about.


 
By 2.6%

See http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## guitarpete247 (19 Apr 2012)

SJS sell these at 39T. Just click on the "Select Teeth" drop down arrow.


----------

